
Google adds traffic light icons to U.S. maps - MichaelZuo
https://www.justinobeirne.com/google-maps-adds-traffic-lights
======
neckardt
Shoutout to all of the TOR and Firefox users who have tirelessly been doing
captchas for the last few years to make this possible!

~~~
anfilt
More like labour they should not have to do without compensation.

